# Jodhpur size question



## Biscuit (30 November 2010)

A bit of a random question, but does anyone know what UK size a pair of jodhpurs with waist size 40" would be? Is that a size 18?

Ages ago I managed to buy a pair of 40" jods thinking that they were a continental size 40... numpty me. I have finally gotten my act together and put some of my surplus equestrian items on ebay, but I figure people are probably searching for a given size pair of jodhs so nobody is going to find them unless I put a uk size in the listing


----------



## shoo (30 November 2010)

I this of any help?

Q How do I compare normal ladies clothing sizes to jodhpur sizes?

A

Ladies size 8  - jodhpur size 24
Ladies size 10 - jodhpur size 26
Ladies size 12 - jodhpur size 28
Ladies size 14 - jodhpur size 30
Ladies size 16 is equal to a jodhpur size 32
Ladies size 18 is equal to a jodhpur size 34

Regular Length is approximately 29"
Long Length is approximately 33"


----------



## Biscuit (30 November 2010)

oh dear. so what would the waist size "40 be, a size 24?

I am a bit confused by this table - I usually buy size 10 clothes but probably 29" or "30 jeans or jodhs.. certainly nowhere near a 26".


----------



## shoo (1 December 2010)

I found this when I googled jodphur sizes, but I know what you mean I'm a size 8 but wear  26 jodphurs


----------



## saddlesore (1 December 2010)

Think the table is about right tbh, I'm a size 14 (for my sins) and wear size 
30" jods


----------



## MissSBird (1 December 2010)

That's the table companies send out but I generally find it works more like this

24 - 6/8
26 - 8/10
28 - 10/12
30 - 12/14
32 - 14/16

The waist size for jodphurs is entirely different to the waist size for jeans. Jodhpurs should sit a good couple of inches higher than your average jodphurs, hence the difference.

Unfortunately, different makes have different ideas of what a 24/26/28 is. Dublin tends to be more generous, just togs and musto average and caldene and harry hall on the small side.


----------

